# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Can anxiety cause a full feeling or pressure in the head and ears?

## Flea

No other way to explain it.

----------


## Ironman

It can - I would get headaches sometimes.

----------


## CeCe

It sure can. It's tension that builds up. Beta blockers and other anxiety medications help with that.

----------

